# Purple cherry shrimp?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

While doing some cleaning up, I noticed that a few of my cherry shrimp have parts of their bodies a purpleish or a light bluish colour - some of them just parts of the tail or carapace - the most purple one had a mostly purple tail.

Just wondering how common this is? Should I be isolating a few for purple RCS? 

edit: Pichurs!


















Yes, I may be losing my mind. Or my shrimp talk. Or a bit of both.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Purple. Cool , I wonder if you can grow/breed some and maybe get a nicer looking purple Cherry shrimp. Looks neat though. Chat bubbles are funny.

Check this thread out?, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crus...ks-23/cherry-shirmp-turning-purple-blue-3872/ .


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

hahaha

what the heck is "zomg" anyways?


----------



## aquanut (May 18, 2007)

Those are some cool looking cherries, if you can still call them that.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

wow thats cool! The second photo looks like 1/2 of a blue pearl, and 1/2 cherry maybe a "Stars and Stripes" shrimp?  love the captions


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Trop, the first pic's tail is actually a really nice royal purple colour. The other guys are fairly blue up to 75% of their body. 

And these aren't crosses either as far as I know. I havne't kept any other species besides CRS with these guys, and I've had them for at least 4 years+ now, with little to no new blood in a while.

Should be a fun summer project to grow out a few purple shrimplets


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG new strain, purple blue cherries! $200/each, what a steal!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Don't steal my pictures Chris. I know where you live.

And they're $700 each. The ones for sale are mostly red, but have the purple genes in there somewhere.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have brown/clear ones, "camo cherries". $950/each. I win, thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PM me your pictures.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have nothing to hide, here is a picture I JUST took. They breed true too.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's an experiement you might want to try. Put these guys in a sand bottom tank with no plants for 1 or 2 months (or until it molts). Then see what colour they are. If it's the same colour, then it's a genetic colour, so you do have a new strain. If it reverted back to red or transparent, then you'll know it's a dietary colour.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I have nothing to hide, here is a picture I JUST took. They breed true too.


Dammmnnn Chris im in get me 5... Those colours are amazing.... Are they special 'Paint' type shrimp?.

Well Ameek it was a long shot, lol i just found a similar thread on a different forum so i thought it could shed some light . Definitely give em a try though! they are cool.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> While doing some cleaning up, I noticed that a few of my cherry shrimp have parts of their bodies a purpleish or a light bluish colour - some of them just parts of the tail or carapace - the most purple one had a mostly purple tail.
> 
> Just wondering how common this is? Should I be isolating a few for purple RCS?
> 
> ...


they are stressed. even my red fire turns purple every night when the lights its off.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Except they're not - because they're always like this, day and night.

Chris are those rasta shrimp?

Peter, I don't think it's dietary - the rest of the shrimp should show some effects too.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

my adult cherries turn purple/blueish when they are near the end of their life span.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Except that these aren't just the old ones - it's smaller ones too.

I've had these for 4 years - I've never noticed them this blue before.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol u made me go check all my cherry shrimps to see if i had any cool morphs


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> ...Peter, I don't think it's dietary - the rest of the shrimp should show some effects too.


The reason why am thinking it's dietary is because I occationally see one like that too. But never a couple like you have. Usually, after about 1 month, it disappear. Originally, I though it might be a bacteria disease or something. But I've had cherry that have bacteria problem. It's not like that. So I suspect they must have eaten something to cause the colour morph.
Also, I remember reading some where about some blue cherry shrimps in China before, but it turns out that once they are sold to other people. Over time, that shrimp loses it's blue colour, leading people to think that it was something they feed the shrimps to cause the blue colour.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

the babies trn blue also??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Males and females of various sizes and presumably ages, and it's a gradient of slighty to very blue/purple. Also there are variable banding and spitting patterns with it - there's one I spotted that has purple patterning much like a B grade CRS has white on red.

I'll isolate a few to the CRS tank and see what happens.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I have nothing to hide, here is a picture I JUST took. They breed true too.


LOL perfect


----------

